

AT&T Announces Mobile Hotspot, Expands Tethering - harold
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/218551/atandt_announces_mobile_hotspot_expands_tethering.html

======
harold
Glad to see some competitive response from AT&T in regards to Verizon on the
iPhone.

